# Best BMW Windshield Wipers



## powun (Mar 11, 2014)

In Europé we say Bosch and Valeo is considered the best. Theses two is usually manufacturing the “original” blades as well.
Bosch is usually more duarable of the two but the Valeo better in the beginning.
You can buy them
Cheap online so no need to buy anything else.


----------



## Alex_m57tu2 (May 25, 2021)

Always used BOSCH , I can't remember anything being wrong with that brand wipers in past , but last time, Unfortunately... got myself set of BOSCH aero something, they squeek like ... 
I heard there is a lot of fake stuff on ebay advertised as a genuine top brands...
A little bit disappointed with last purchase of BOSCH ... But only the last time I've got them.


----------



## JimH46 (Sep 27, 2013)

I've used Trico blades that I got from Rock Auto on my X1 the last couple of years. Seem just fine..


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

powun said:


> In Europé we say Bosch and Valeo is considered the best. Theses two is usually manufacturing the “original” blades as well.
> Bosch is usually more duarable of the two but the Valeo better in the beginning.
> You can buy them
> Cheap online so no need to buy anything else.


I have found Valeo to last longer than Bosch over my 18+ years of ownership of my E39. In Seattle, WA we are known for our rain.  I only get 12 to 14 months from Bosch, where I can easily get 24 months or more from Valeo


----------



## Nickies (Jul 1, 2020)

I use OEM. They seem just fine.


----------



## davekara3 (Mar 16, 2017)

FCP Euro, bosch blades. Lifetime warranty so when you order your oil (which also has a lifetime return warranty) from them to change your oil, you order a set of blades each time. works out to less than 10 bucks worth of shipping to return them each time.


----------



## bshore3rd (Feb 21, 2017)

Evan Williams said:


> _Lead photo credit Sashkin / Shutterstock_
> 
> When the skies open up, there are two we rely on to be safe when driving our BMWs. The first is a good set of tires to keep us connected to the road and the second is a good set of windshield wipers. Since we've pretty much run the gamut on tires over the last few weeks, lets focus on the second of the two. When you're talking about parts on your car, one of the least sexy items to discuss are windshield wipers, but none the less they play a critical role in providing clear vision when the rain is pouring down.
> With so many options to choose from, why not ask the question to our forum members? What do you feel are the Best BMW Windshield Wipers? They can't all be the same right? If they were, auto part stores wouldn't have so much real estate dedicated to them. So share your opinion with us and the rest of the Bimmerfest family. You never know who you might help, or you might even find something that works better than what you've been using.


We use BOSCH Aerotwin A 523 S on the 14 5 Series (FCP Euro)


----------



## surfwooder (Nov 6, 2006)

When I took delivery of my 2009 BMW Z4, it came with Bosch blades, with deep cuts in the windshield. I had to work long and hard to grind the blade marks from the windshield. I bought a pair of Bosch single line blades, and now the blade cuts are back. The new blades chattered on every swipe. I looked at every forum for a cure, no luck. I changed the blades again, only this time went with "Rain X" The chattering problem is now gone, but I still have to grind out the scratches from the Bosch blades. I'm dreading the long grinding, and cerium oxide mess that comes with removing those scratches.


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

Nickies said:


> I use OEM. They seem just fine.


Depending on the model, that can be Valeo or Bosch.


----------



## NytWolf (Mar 25, 2020)

I use Michelin Endurance XT or Stealth Ultra depending on which is available. I like them better than Bosch.


----------



## ppointer (Sep 29, 2010)

Evan Williams said:


> _Lead photo credit Sashkin / Shutterstock_
> 
> *(Updated 4/28/2022)*
> 
> ...


I have been using OEM from FCP. No problems except for occasionally have fitment issues solely with the e60. The Z3M and e9x's have no fitment issues.


----------



## Coltrek (Mar 7, 2017)

I use Silicone Wipers, whatever brand they may be.


----------



## BMWAddict_W (Dec 29, 2010)

I have used numerous brands since the 70s, but since 2000, found PIAA silcone blades to glide excellently in rain and snow lasting 6-8 years before losing its edge. Blade refills are easy to install.


----------



## NHRef (Jul 29, 2021)

Although I rarely sit there, I hate it when passenger side wipers leave wide swaths of rain and snow unmoved. I have frequently purchased passenger side wipers that are 1" longer than standard without an issue.


----------



## X3rd Times A Charm (Jun 23, 2021)

I just replaced my wipers on my 2018 X3 with Bosch Icons . Found them on Amazon for $38.00 USD for both fronts .


----------



## rusky_335 (Apr 26, 2009)

I had bad luck with Valeo blades on my E90. The driver-side would chatter and hop even when new, making lots of noise. I discarded them in favor of Bosch.


----------



## LA Longhorn (Nov 3, 2014)

Same as BMWAddict_W and Coltrek above, the silicone wiper blades from PIAA are the best I've ever used. They last longer, clean beautifully, and don't squeak or chatter. I've used most of the other brands listed here before - Bosch is good, but needs replacing at least yearly; Trico and OEM were all right, but the Michelin Stealth was the worst of the bunch for me.


----------



## ssimms4_2441 (7 mo ago)

X3rd Times A Charm said:


> I just replaced my wipers on my 2018 X3 with Bosch Icons . Found them on Amazon for $38.00 USD for both fronts .


 I highly recommend you buy either Bosch or Valeo from FCP Euro as they guarantee them for the life of your car and will replace anytime you want new ones. I have purchased parts from them for over 16 years and returned several things with no issue and always receive a replacement quickly. Love the blades and love FCP.


----------



## X3rd Times A Charm (Jun 23, 2021)

LA Longhorn said:


> Same as BMWAddict_W and Coltrek above, the silicone wiper blades from PIAA are the best I've ever used. They last longer, clean beautifully, and don't squeak or chatter. I've used most of the other brands listed here before - Bosch is good, but needs replacing at least yearly; Trico and OEM were all right, but the Michelin Stealth was the worst of the bunch for me.


I’ll have to try the PIAA’s on my next go . I’ve heard nothing but good about them !


----------



## davidinsugarland (7 mo ago)

Here's a good test with one year results:


----------



## lopezram01 (Feb 1, 2019)

I had some Bosch and the jump a lot after 3 months, now I buy from FCP Euro OEM as they guarantee them for the life of your car and will replace anytime you want new ones. no complaint so far.


----------



## m6805 (Jan 8, 2015)

I have had my 2009 E93 for 8 years now and "always" use whatever Costco is selling.
Usually a Bosch or Michelin variety . . . .never had a problem!


----------



## carsbillz4 (Mar 18, 2012)

Evan Williams said:


> _Lead photo credit Sashkin / Shutterstock_
> 
> *(Updated 4/28/2022)*
> 
> ...


----------



## Archaeologistt (Sep 20, 2020)

BMWAddict_W said:


> I have used numerous brands since the 70s, but since 2000, found PIAA silcone blades to glide excellently in rain and snow lasting 6-8 years before losing its edge. Blade refills are easy to install.


Sounds pretty good to me, think I’ll give these a try next time. I like to clean my wipers with a bit of WD-40 and a microfibre cloth every once in awhile.


----------



## Glen745li (Nov 7, 2021)

Evan Williams said:


> _Lead photo credit Sashkin / Shutterstock_
> 
> *(Updated 4/28/2022)*
> 
> ...


Ordered pair of wiper blades from AliExpress in 2018 for my E66, @ NZ$27.52 pair & free shipping = (US$17.52). Was pleasantly surprised to receive genuine BMW Bosch blades in genuine BMW packaging. - they're still good as new.


----------



## BCalGal (Jan 11, 2021)

anyone had any experience with the *Michelin Guardian Hybrid Wiper Blade* sold at Costco?
https://www.costco.com/.product.100454345.html


----------



## Morfm3 (Feb 21, 2016)

Bosch Icons for me.


----------



## Spartan381 (5 mo ago)

Bosch seems to be the way to go. Quiet and they clean really well. I went with the Bosch "Envision" and are super happy with them.


----------



## giant head (Mar 2, 2014)

Coltrek said:


> I use Silicone Wipers, whatever brand they may be.


Don't waste your money on high dollar blades, Rain X is just as good as a European brand that cost 70 USD.


----------



## BCalGal (Jan 11, 2021)

Evan Williams said:


> _Lead photo credit Sashkin / Shutterstock_
> 
> *(Updated 4/28/2022)*
> 
> ...


----------



## BCalGal (Jan 11, 2021)

Evan Williams said:


> _Lead photo credit Sashkin / Shutterstock_
> 
> *(Updated 4/28/2022)*
> 
> ...


----------



## BCalGal (Jan 11, 2021)

Hi Experts, have a question: 

What brand (& model, if best to know) for a dumb-dumb girl to replace all 3 wiper blades on 2006 x3? I used to get at AutoZone or O'Reilly's -- and they put on.... yesterday, went to several stores (both stores).. and they told me they no longer put on. (Autozone no longer sells rear wipers, FYI). ughhhh... mine NEED replacing.

I did buy a pair for the front at Costco a year ago -- _*Michelin Guardian Hybrid Wiper Blades*_ b (price was $5 x 2 -- now double that.. so good deal).. but they are impossible for me to put on... so not a 'good deal'.. 

If anyone has a suggestion for THE EASIEST to replace / put on, I'll be eternally grateful.

Thanks.


----------



## keo324 (5 mo ago)

i was just at autozone, they definitely still install blades for free that you purchase from them. maybe go to a different autozone location? i ordered my back blade from autozone ship to home.


----------



## X3rd Times A Charm (Jun 23, 2021)

BCalGal said:


> Hi Experts, have a question:
> 
> What brand (& model, if best to know) for a dumb-dumb girl to replace all 3 wiper blades on 2006 x3? I used to get at AutoZone or O'Reilly's -- and they put on.... yesterday, went to several stores (both stores).. and they told me they no longer put on. (Autozone no longer sells rear wipers, FYI). ughhhh... mine NEED replacing.
> 
> ...


I also recently bought a pair at Autozone it was a pair of their Duralast brand for my Daughters 2008 GTI and the salesperson ask me if I wanted him to replace them for me . I declined, but the offer was there. Like the post before mine , I’d try another store. The also had the 13 inch blade for the rear at this store. I’d go elsewhere.


----------



## Edgar_Friendly (4 mo ago)

Doesn't look like the Bosch Icon's are available at all for the 2020 X3 or X3 M. Anyone else seeing this too or am I missing something on their site?


----------



## mountie (Jul 10, 2009)

I just installed a set of Trico blades... They preform just fine....
I got the Trico because the RainX blades have a defect. ( IMO)....
The attachment to blade, from the arm mount, kept popping off. ... A same replacement set of RainX did the same.
So far the Trico ( premium) works very well...... Save your money..


----------



## BMWM318 (Apr 14, 2019)

Best thing to do is wipe old blades with WD 40 ! Then for the ultimate is use a Ceramic Spray ,I use Torque and just spray it on and wipe it off ! So far 6 months and my windows on the highway do not need wipers and when is use them it is like they have no hold back and streak free ,what else can you ask for ! Right


----------



## gaw111 (Sep 17, 2012)

I've never noticed a difference in wiper blades and have started just replacing the rubber insert with these; 2PCS / PACK 26" Car Silicone Universal Windshield Wiper Blade Refill US STOCK
Takes all of 10 minutes and hard to beat $5.00! I have 2 sets and just rotate them with rebuilt blades!


----------



## gbailey82 (4 mo ago)

Alex_m57tu2 said:


> Always used BOSCH , I can't remember anything being wrong with that brand wipers in past , but last time, Unfortunately... got myself set of BOSCH aero something, they squeek like ...
> I heard there is a lot of fake stuff on ebay advertised as a genuine top brands...
> A little bit disappointed with last purchase of BOSCH ... But only the last time I've got them.


I get my Bosch wipers from Rock Auto for my 2009 X5 E70. No problems with them at all.


----------

